# Steadycam on kickstarter



## forg3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello everyone...Just saw a new mini steady cam project that went online on kickstarter, have a look see...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1689343841/micorosteady-camera-stabilizer-for-smartphones-to


----------



## gagewashere (Feb 23, 2012)

that steady cam is incredibly expensive, and the modular beam in makes it unreasonably complicated. 
check out the rhino camera gear ez-steady, no changing parts. 

Kyle Hart makes them-- I should be getting mine 1st week of March as they are shipping out on the 5th.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rhinocg/ez-steady-dslr-camera-stabilizer?ref=live


----------



## vuilang (Feb 23, 2012)

it's incredible how many people copy the design of Steadicam Merlin..
If you're going to use steadicam alot your work. I strongly suggest to get the real thing: Steadicam.
Yes, you'll be paying couple hundreds $ more, but it's well worth it in long term.


----------



## gimbal (Feb 24, 2012)

the one in the original post doesnt have anything in common with a steadicam merlin. its based around a 3 axis gimbal, the same as a high end steadicam.

the second one is a merlin clone, but im not sure where the "incredibly expensive" comment comes in. its only a few dollars more than the ez steady was, and less than half the price of the merlin, neither of which come close in performance to a traditional properly balanced gimbal setup.

the modular beam doesnt make it complicates. when you buy a system, generally youll just have the one. the extra beam is only to make it easy to change from a very light camera - like a goPro - to a very heavy one, such as a 5D. its not something youd be changing out often (though you could if you felt the need).

for reference, i designed the microsteady, so if you have any questions or critiques, feel free to ask. 

Gimbal

oh, heres a teaser of the early prototype, which hasnt been posted yet on kickstarter:
http://microsteady.com/images/IMG_7020.JPG

this little guy (with a canon 5d moutned) had the DP of "House" drooling.


----------

